# Dateinamen ohne Endung ausgeben



## gondor (21. Sep 2004)

hi!

welche möglichkeit gibt es mir von einem file-objekt den namen ausgeben zu lassen. ohne endung.

z.b:

test.txt --> ausgabe: test

danke,


----------



## foobar (21. Sep 2004)

```
File f = new File("myFile.dat");
String fileName = f.getName();
String out 		  = fileName.substring(0, fileName.indexOf('.'));
System.out.println(   out );
```


----------



## Gast (22. Sep 2004)

scheisse wirds allerdings bei solchen dateien:

ich.bin.ein.document.doc

LOL


----------



## stev.glasow (22. Sep 2004)

nicht wenn du lastIndexOf nimmst


----------



## Gast (22. Sep 2004)

haar.. okay.. geschlagen *g


----------

